# Alternative to fanny pack?



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

I like the functionality of a fanny pack when touristing, having my important stuff easily at hand without having a backpack slung over my shoulder.

However, when I shared some pictures from my last trip, some of my friends said, "nice fanny pack, Grandpa." I'm 45. I was then informed "nobody wears those things any more."

Any suggestions about something that would be functional but not shout "touristy old fart"?


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

A field bag maybe?


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Let's take a trip back in time and think this through.

People have been hauling crap around on their bodies for awhile now, agreed? And since you're 45 you recall the pre-fanny days. What did you do? Cargo pants didn't just spring up in the 90s at The Gap. The military discovered those about the time of the Charge of the Light Brigade. Then there's the safari shirt, pockets galore and epaulets to stuff stuff under. And the tropical blazer with expandable mesh pockets all over the insides. And the wool Mackinaw with the game pouch in the back big enough and meant for a dead duck. And the especially designed (by me) cinema coat whereby one can enter a theater with enough concealed popcorn and Coke for the entire row. But the most important pre-fanny innovation was to carry with you the idea that you really don't need to carry around so damn much stuff.


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

frosejr said:


> I like the functionality of a fanny pack when touristing, having my important stuff easily at hand without having a backpack slung over my shoulder.
> 
> However, when I shared some pictures from my last trip, some of my friends said, "nice fanny pack, Grandpa." I'm 45. I was then informed "nobody wears those things any more."
> 
> Any suggestions about something that would be functional but not shout "touristy old fart"?


I expect, given your age, that most of your travels are now confined to bus tours to Sarasota or the Foxwoods casino, so any bag must fit in the seat back pocket of a Greyhound. I would suggest a field bag or, even better, this dispatch bag...

Gramps, don't draw on 18.

Blair


----------



## GentlemanGeorge (Dec 30, 2009)

A valet would shut them up.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

blairrob said:


> I expect, given your age, that most of your travels are now confined to bus tours to Sarasota or the Foxwoods casino, so any bag must fit in the seat back pocket of a Greyhound. I would suggest a field bag or, even better, this dispatch bag...
> 
> Gramps, don't draw on 18.
> 
> Blair


Hmm, disrespectful, rude and managing to not get moderated because you (barely) tried to answer the question.

Is this what this forum is coming to?


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I'd say it works. Just keep those diet coke cans in there at the museums.


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

Pink and Green said:


> Hmm, disrespectful, rude and managing to not get moderated because you (barely) tried to answer the question.
> 
> Is this what this forum is coming to?


_Apparently it has come to dourness!_ I am 48, as I have often mentioned in these pages, frequently make self deprecating remarks based on my age, and made the facetious comment under consideration _completely_ tongue in cheek. I'm sorry it was taken otherwise.

Blair


----------



## snakeroot (Aug 30, 2008)

blairrob said:


> _Apparently it has come to dourness!_ I am 48, as I have often mentioned in these pages, frequently make self deprecating remarks based on my age, and made the facetious comment under consideration _completely_ tongue in cheek. I'm sorry it was taken otherwise.
> 
> Blair


The age-ist comments are fine. It's the fact that you suggested he carry that heinous murse which is offensive.

Regards,


----------



## TDI GUY (Oct 26, 2008)

It depends, somewhat, on how much you're carrying around. I'm assuming we're just talking about wallet, passport, etc., in which case I would suggest just going with a sport coat or some other casual jacket with a series of interior and exterior pockets. Orvis might be a good place to start, as many of their offerings are designed with travel in mind.

If a jacket would be too hot, or you prefer a non-clothing item for hauling stuff around, perhaps a rucksack like this one from Duluth Pack would fit the bill:

https://duluthpack.com/school-campus/backpacks-bags/classic-rucksack.html


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

snakeroot said:


> The age-ist comments are fine. It's the fact that you suggested he carry that heinous murse which is offensive.
> 
> Regards,


The term _murse _sounds horrific enough without adding the adjective _heinous_. I assume you once had an unpleasant hospital experience with a large male nurse and a sponge bath?

I had been thinking of ordering one of those for myself


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

So, there are three options:

- Carry your fanny pack and be labeled a ridiculous tourist. I think a backpack would fall into this category too.
- Carry a shoulder bag/messenger bag/satchel/whatever and be accused of having a purse.
- Carry less stuff and wear more pockets. 

Each of the options has its drawbacks; nothing is criticism-proof. I go with the second or third options, depending on where I am and what I have to carry.


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

Orgetorix said:


> So, there are three options:


You have left off the fourth and best option. If I have to carry more than my wallet and car keys; I ask my wife to please put the items in her purse.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Dragoon gets his Man-Card punched for that one!!

I have a camera bag that is slightly larger than it has to be....


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

blairrob said:


> I expect, given your age, that most of your travels are now confined to bus tours to Sarasota or the Foxwoods casino, so any bag must fit in the seat back pocket of a Greyhound. I would suggest a field bag or, even better, this dispatch bag...
> 
> Gramps, don't draw on 18.
> 
> Blair


LOL!!


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

Pink and Green said:


> Hmm, disrespectful, rude and managing to not get moderated because you (barely) tried to answer the question.
> 
> Is this what this forum is coming to?


I figured he was joking. Hope so.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

blairrob said:


> _Apparently it has come to dourness!_ I am 48, as I have often mentioned in these pages, frequently make self deprecating remarks based on my age, and made the facetious comment under consideration _completely_ tongue in cheek. I'm sorry it was taken otherwise.
> 
> Blair


Don't worry, I got it.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

TDI GUY said:


> It depends, somewhat, on how much you're carrying around. I'm assuming we're just talking about wallet, passport, etc., in which case I would suggest just going with a sport coat or some other casual jacket with a series of interior and exterior pockets. Orvis might be a good place to start, as many of their offerings are designed with travel in mind.
> 
> If a jacket would be too hot, or you prefer a non-clothing item for hauling stuff around, perhaps a rucksack like this one from Duluth Pack would fit the bill:
> 
> https://duluthpack.com/school-campus/backpacks-bags/classic-rucksack.html


I am a photo fiend so I like to have a digital camera at the ready - just a point-and-shoot, not a whole rig (which would earn its own carrying outfit). The trip in question was Williamsburg, so I had maps, etc that I wanted quick access to, also.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

blairrob said:


> I expect, given your age, that most of your travels are now confined to bus tours to Sarasota or the Foxwoods casino, so any bag must fit in the seat back pocket of a Greyhound. I would suggest a field bag or, even better, this dispatch bag...
> 
> Gramps, don't draw on 18.
> 
> Blair


I think I'll wait to take your suggestion until the big trip to Branson.


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

Dragoon said:


> You have left off the fourth and best option. If I have to carry more than my wallet and car keys; I ask my wife to please put the items in her purse.


 If frosejr isn't interested in that very generous offer, would she be interested in a March ski trip to Vermont?

And how is that one can post the picture of that horrid half dressed man above wearing a banana sling and, um, _bag_, yet fine advertisements with women showing less of their personal assets are banned?!


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Pink and Green said:


> *Is this what this forum is coming to?*


This from the man who wrote _The Tradly Morning_.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Take a look at TravelSmith.com for garments with many clever interior pockets.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Don't call it a "fanny" pack in the UK!!! :icon_smile_wink:

Find a small messenger bag.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

blairrob said:


> I expect, given your age, that most of your travels are now confined to bus tours to Sarasota or the Foxwoods casino, so any bag must fit in the seat back pocket of a Greyhound. I would suggest a field bag or, even better, this dispatch bag...
> 
> Blair


Blair, I have learned the hard way that when attempting humor, irony, smart-ass comments or teasing, it's best to include an emoticon:

:icon_smile_wink::icon_smile_big::icon_smile::biggrin2::biggrin::drunken_smilie:


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Peak and Pine said:


> And the especially designed (by me) cinema coat whereby one can enter a theater with enough concealed popcorn and Coke for the entire row.


I think Barbour used your idea on the Beaufort. I use mine for Whataburgers and Root Beer. Only the most observant theater personnel will notice that the loaded game pocket makes one look like their diaper should have been changed last week.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

^lol - and feel that way,too.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Peak and Pine said:


> This from the man who wrote _The Tradly Morning_.


I'm still getting the taste out of my mouth from that one.


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

The sad (perhaps) fact is that, based on your description of what you're doing, the fanny pack is clearly the most functional solution.

So you've got three possible directions in which you can go:

- Compromise your touristic activities and carry less stuff, fitting it into pockets.
- Compromise practicality and comfort and carry the stuff in something smart looking like a briefcase (which you also might lose).
- Compromise the impression you make on locals you will never see again and to whom you're obviously a clueless tourist in any event, and keep using your fanny pack (while avoiding, at least in Great Britain, the use of that nomenclature, or any use of the word "fanny" unless, possibly, engaged in ill-advised sex-tourism).

You might possibly ameliorate the pain arising from last choice by developing the habit of taking the fanny pack off when threatened by the prospect of being the subject of a photo.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

If it's boiling hot outside (which I'm sure it was, otherwise you wouldn't have a thread-worthy dilemma, relying on "pockets" instead), then you could (as already suggested) carry less stuff, or hang the camera around your neck on a strap. 

The camera strap could mark you as a tourist -- but since you're at a tourist destination I think people will know it anyway. Williamsburg, VA is such a place. Same with the Disney places and all cruise ships. 

If you should ever find yourself in an ordinary place (such a real town), the camera strap could simply mark you as a photographer, which you are anyway. 

If all else fails, and you are caught on film wearing a fanny pack and someone calls you "gramps", just say it's your colostomy bag and be done with it. Embrace your drooling, leaking years; I do.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

https://www.scottevest.com/


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Joe Beamish said:


> If all else fails, and you are caught on film wearing a fanny pack and someone calls you "gramps", just say it's your colostomy bag and be done with it. Embrace your drooling, leaking years; I do.


Apparently you failed to see Pink & Green's plea to the moderators to stifle remarks such as that and since they've failed to enforce, it's obviously up to me to carry the P&G torch and beg you to treat this topic in the deadly serious manner it deserves. I have little sympathy for jokesters and I also have no control over this f'ing smiley thing that seems to follow where ever I go:


----------



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

You really don't need all that stuff.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

*Stashitwear.....*

Believe me, your family will demand that you go back to the fanny pack after using this product. :icon_smile_big: :crazy:


----------



## 4dgt90 (Dec 2, 2009)

Peak and Pine said:


> This from the man who wrote _The Tradly Morning_.


hahaha


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

ZachGranstrom said:


> *Stashitwear.....
> *


I'm liking that, especially when it's mispronounced.

Go away.


----------



## sclemmons (Mar 4, 2006)

Take your wife to pick out a Prada backpack or the equivalent and offer her the chance to carry your cigars and your iPod. That's what I did and 10 years later it is still working.


----------



## ExecAccess (Jan 1, 2010)

frosejr said:


> I like the functionality of a fanny pack when touristing, having my important stuff easily at hand without having a backpack slung over my shoulder.
> 
> However, when I shared some pictures from my last trip, some of my friends said, "nice fanny pack, Grandpa." I'm 45. I was then informed "nobody wears those things any more."
> 
> Any suggestions about something that would be functional but not shout "touristy old fart"?


A cross body bag works for me. I have a soft leather one. Leaves my hands free, but keeps things at hand. And as long as you don't over-stuff it, looks good too.


----------



## Acacian (Jul 10, 2007)

Orgetorix said:


> So, there are three options:
> 
> - Carry your fanny pack and be labeled a ridiculous tourist. I think a backpack would fall into this category too.
> - Carry a shoulder bag/messenger bag/satchel/whatever and be accused of having a purse.
> - Carry less stuff and wear more pockets.


That's what it really comes down to. When I lived in DC, I wore a bike messenger bag for exactly one day and quickly realized it was ridiculous. Then I tried a beat up old Swiss Army medical bag for several hours until my *now extremely ex*-girlfriend started pointing and howling in laughter and asked why I was carrying a purse.

There's no way to win.

If you're going to be doing tourist stuff, might as well get a standard camera bag and put not only your small camera but other stuff in it. It doesn't look affected, can't be mistaken for a purse, and is way better than a fanny pack.


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

Peak and Pine said:


> Let's take a trip back in time and think this through.
> 
> People have been hauling crap around on their bodies for awhile now, agreed? And since you're 45 you recall the pre-fanny days. What did you do? Cargo pants didn't just spring up in the 90s at The Gap. The military discovered those about the time of the Charge of the Light Brigade. Then there's the safari shirt, pockets galore and epaulets to stuff stuff under. And the tropical blazer with expandable mesh pockets all over the insides. And the wool Mackinaw with the game pouch in the back big enough and meant for a dead duck. And the especially designed (by me) cinema coat whereby one can enter a theater with enough concealed popcorn and Coke for the entire row. But the most important pre-fanny innovation was to carry with you the idea that you really don't need to carry around so damn much stuff.


+1

As usual, P&P is spot on!

This is easily the best thread I've read in months and has put some fun back into checking in at AAAC.

Over the years I've cut WAYYYY back on the junk I haul around on vacation. It was very difficult on first but I've come to appreciate being one of the few tourists that doesn't look too much like a tourist. For sight-seeing, I've trimmed it down to nothing more than the daily ballast plus a small camera (the size of a deck of cards) and perhaps a passport. This is my preferred method and the one I highly endorse.

But to answer your question, consider a good travel blazer. I've got a nice mid-blue from Jack Victor that is half-lined and has a loose fit and good hopsack weave. I put tickets, maps, guides and other crap in the pockets and still look presentable. The next best option for me is a photographers vest. Lots of space, but not stylish unless you are on assignment for NAT-GEO.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

frosejr said:


> I like the functionality of a fanny pack when touristing...


I've just checked several dictionaries, including the full Oxford English Dictionary to online Webster's, dictionary.com, as well as urbandictionary.com and as far as I can tell, there is no such word as "touristing". Perhaps the word that was meant was "touring", the activity that a tourist does.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

In other words your dictionarying didn't pay off?


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Andy said:


> Don't call it a "fanny" pack in the UK!!! :icon_smile_wink:


I learned that one the hard way.

Get a bag, or a photographer's vest.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

Trip English said:


> In other words your dictionarying didn't pay off?


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

What a load of old women! 

When I was growing up you NEVER saw a man wearing any type of bag. The most you saw was office workers carrying briefcases and men going to and from various sports facilities carrying sports bags. That's it, end of list!


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> When I was growing up you NEVER saw a man wearing any type of bag. The most you saw was office workers carrying briefcases and men going to and from various sports facilities carrying sports bags. That's it, end of list!


Have you noticed that times change?


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Orgetorix said:


> Have you noticed that times change?


You could be kicked off the Trad forum for bunk like that.


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

Fraser Tartan said:


> If you want to be entertained, check out (edc = everyday carry).
> 
> The equivalent of the what you're wearing thread here is . A lot of the posters there seem to be addicted to carrying as much "stuff" as possible.


Someone queue a picture of George Constanza's wallet!


----------



## Acacian (Jul 10, 2007)

Fraser Tartan said:


> The equivalent of the what you're wearing thread here is . A lot of the posters there seem to be addicted to carrying as much "stuff" as possible.


That's hilarious. Like this guy who, wherever he goes, carries duct tape, super glue, pliers, ear plugs, and a copy of American Psycho:

Something wrong with that boy...


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Fraser Tartan said:


> If you want to be entertained, check out (edc = everyday carry).
> 
> The equivalent of the what you're wearing thread here is . A lot of the posters there seem to be addicted to carrying as much "stuff" as possible.


Glass houses guys, glass houses.

I'm sure there are people out there who would find us ridiculous and funny, the "How to Trad your wife without her knowing" thread springs to mind.

I'd add that while doing research about a vacuum purchase I stumbled into the world of vacuum cleaner forums.

There where people with 10,00 posts, active political/movie discussions etc etc etc


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> What a load of old women!
> 
> When I was growing up you NEVER saw a man wearing any type of bag. The most you saw was office workers carrying briefcases and men going to and from various sports facilities carrying sports bags. That's it, end of list!


Please, Ormonde, we call that a "European" bag, not a man-purse. Tom Wolfe memorably called the attache case a "leather lunch pail." I'm with you on this one, btw, and I don't really understand why tourists don't want to look like what they are: show more pride in being an American, guys :biggrin2:


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I'm sure there are people out there who would find us ridiculous and funny, the "How to Trad your wife without her knowing" thread springs to mind.


Ha ha ha, such a kidder... oh my, with mirthful shaking I've spilled a dram of Courvoisier on my tweeds!

But seriously my good fellows, this talk of putting knicknackery in jackets and blazers is just silly, I'd have to remove the pocket stitching and positively ruin the hang of my garment.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

Please use the [Sarcasm][/Sarcasm] tags when posting, blairrob, and be careful with your cognac. 

Will of a Suitable Wardrobe is always singing the praises of shirt and safari jackets. Maybe that would be an option?

PS, someone please send me a link to the "How to Trad your wife without her knowing" thread. If that wasn't sarcasm too...


----------



## snakeroot (Aug 30, 2008)

DoghouseReilly said:


> PS, someone please send me a link to the "How to Trad your wife without her knowing" thread. If that wasn't sarcasm too...


You can't make this $#!+ up.

Regards,


----------



## OH-CPA (Jun 12, 2008)

I am strongly against fanny packs & murses! I guess I don't understand why anyone would ever need them especially on vacation. Worst case scenario a pair of cargo pants/shorts should be all that you need. 

Left Wrist - Watch
Front Left Pocket - IPhone & Passport
Front Right Pocket - Keys, and Swiss Army Knife
Back Left Pocket - Wallet
Left Cargo Pocket - Flask
Right Cargo Pocket - Cigar holder, Cutter, and Lighter

I am not much of a picture guy so the camera on the IPhone is good enough for me. I understand how some people would want to bring a real camera. I don't have a problem with using a camera bag but if your camera isn't large enough for bag I would just give up the flask.


----------



## charlie500 (Aug 22, 2008)

^^^^^
John Wayne on vacation in Mexico.


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

I'd say get a messenger bag. If Indiana Jones and Jack Bauer can both carry one then there is nothing unmanly about it.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

charlie500 said:


> ^^^^^
> John Wayne on vacation in Mexico.


LOL. I admit it...I just cannot help myself...every time I see that picture of "The Duke" wearing short-shorts, Espadrilles and carrying a purse on vacation: I just want to drag him back from the hereafter and slap some sense into him! The only thing right about that picture is his hat.


----------

